# Un widget pour suivre la Ligue 1 ?



## benjdeparis (31 Août 2006)

Je m'adresse à vous et plus particulièrement à ceux qui savent programmer un peu et réaliser des widgets. J'aimerais créer un widget pour suivre en live les matchs de football de Ligue 1. A la manière de ce que l'on voit sur des sites comme Yahoo ou L'équipe, on suivrait l'évolution du score pendant le match.
Le but serait d'indiquer uniquement le nom des équipes, le score, le temps de jeu et d'avoir un avertissement lors des buts avec le nom du buteur. Un truc simple qui à mon avis risque d'être très complexe à réaliser, car il faudrait récupérer les infos sur un site.
Ma première question est: est-ce réalisable ?


----------



## Zeusviper (31 Août 2006)

benjdeparis a dit:
			
		

> Ma première question est: est-ce réalisable ?


oui! tt est réalisable!  

et probablement déjà réalisé en l'occurence. dans la multitude des widgets de sports il doit bien y en avoir qui s'interessent au sport francais. dans tt ca : http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/sports/

mais donc en tt cas tu pourra t'en inspirer pour le developpement proprement dit. de tte facon ca se fait facilement via dashcode par ex ou brut si tu connais html. (un widget c essentielement html,css javascript meme si tu peux y rajoputer des tas de choses bien plus complexes)

la seule vraie difficulté va être de trouver un flux pour les résultats. mais les sites qui suivent les matchs en direct doivent fournir des flux rss (voir xml en cherchant bien) qui seront facilement exploitables.


----------



## Warflo (31 Août 2006)

Sinon, tu peux toujours utiliser Dash Clipping, qui permet d'avoir un bout de page web dans son dashboard.


----------



## benjdeparis (1 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; pour m'amuser, j'ai utilis&#233; Shiira Mini, le widget du navigateur. C'est en fait un navigateur sous forme de widget. Ensuite j'utilise Amnesty Singles pour transformer le widget en application sur mon bureau.
J'entre l'url d'un direct de match du site France Football et &#231;a m'affiche correctement la page.

Si vous voulez essayer:
T&#233;l&#233;chargez Shiira mini: http://hmdt-web.net/shiira/mini/build/ShiiraMini1_3.wdgt.zip
T&#233;l&#233;chargez: Widget Singles (version d'essai): http://www.mesadynamics.com/software/AmnestySingles.dmg

Glisser l'ic&#244;ne du widget de Shiira Mini dans Amnesty Singles.
L'application pour le bureau est cr&#233;&#233;e.

Dans Shiira Mini, entrez cette url du prochain match de l'&#233;quipe de France:
http://www.francefootball.fr/FF/stats/lives/74791.html

Et voil&#224;. On peut actualiser la page manuellement.

Mais bon, c'est pas exactement &#231;a que je voudrais. En plus c'est &#233;crit tout petit


----------

